
If your website's full of assholes, it's your fault - revorad
http://dashes.com/anil/2011/07/if-your-websites-full-of-assholes-its-your-fault.html
======
rwolf
This page causes my browser (Chrome stable, Linux) to "aw snap" after half a
second. What nasty JS are you running here?

~~~
locopati
Not just the Linux Chrome - Windows too. Firefox - no problem.

